# Fat Loss - Weights vs Cardio



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Simple as really.

Been out of the gym for 6 months and, well obviously put on weight ( bad weight!).

Part of the reason I stopped weight training (never did cardio) was because i wasnt getting anywhere and felt like i was just training to stay the same.

Anyway, whats the best way to lose my belly - Back to weights or just cardio?

Diet is 70% i know, but read so much that *weights burns more fat?????*

Im going to be limited to 1hr, 3 x week due to work.

Height - 5 11
Weight - 14st 3lb

Thanks


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

As someone who was the exact height but weighed 4lbs more the cardio is a godsend. I have lost 8lbs in 6 weeks but getting fitter and consistently losing weight. Diet is key but also time, I never gave diets and lifestyle changes time to do their thing.

I am starting weights again soon but utilising all body motion squats, deadlifts, kettle bell movements. It's hard to motivate yourself to get off the sofa but that's the hardest part, I run and cycle in all weathers it makes me feel great knowing that I'm outside when others are sat on their backside. Runners and cyclists alike are sociable pleasant people who I find always say hello

Stick to it and good luck


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks,

I did read your post, glad its going well.

i think im just going to try the cardio alone 1st and see how it goes, really dont enjoy lifting weights anymore, maybe get back into it once ive lost my gut!!!

:thumb:


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

As an ex PT, I can safely say that working weights alone will give you very very minimal fat burn. If anything you will weigh more due to the muscle mass gained.

A_varied_cardio programme, not forgetting adding in bits like walking instead of 5 minute car journeys and cycling to the same effect can have a big impact.

Diet is important too, but the important bit is that it is _balanced._ swapping out red meats for white will make a difference, but it depends how hard you want to go with it as to whether you can have steak once a month.

One of the biggest causes to weight gain as part of a bad diet is bad sugars such as those in chocolate and sweets, fizzy drinks etc because they are packed so full, the body doesn't need to use it all as energy so it then becomes stored.

Hope that helps a little and good luck :thumb:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Cardio is a good way of starting and its better than doing nothing. I can't stand weights so most of my workout is spent running, cycling, rowing and on the cross trainers. But a bit of weights here and there (big compound movements like squats, clean and press etc) also helps.
Alex


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Whats wrong with red meat?


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

Ross said:


> Whats wrong with red meat?


There is absolutely nothing wrong with red meat, if your not trying to lose the pounds. Red meats like steak, sausages and pork in general contain more fat and calories.

White meats in contrast such as chicken and fish contain less fat and have a much higher protein content, which helps to "repair" your muscle fibres quicker after a workout or training, so two big advantages over the red.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

mark328 said:


> Im going to be limited to 1hr, 3 x week due to work.


Easy, go for a one hour bike ride three times a week. Cycle to work too if possible.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I seem to have developed a beef jerky addiction,well its better than crisps :thumb:


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

You might only be limited to block sessions for an hour here and there but body weight excercises like press ups and dips off the end of the bed/stairs take minutes even squats will help trim. You just need to find fifteen minutes a day that will all impact greatly.

I feel so little stress than I used to because of excercise. It is addictive I won't go back now just bought some running tights and a gore tex jacket for running and cycling in the winter. There is no such thing as bad weather just bad gear.

You can do it!!


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Just to be different, if someone told me they only had 1 hour 3 times per week, I would say spend the majority of your time on weights and if you have any time left over then do cardio. In the long run you will be in far better shape than just cardio alone.

Running/Jogging seems to have a massive following and it is considered the standard thing to do when people consider getting fit and/or in shape but it is far from the best way of doing things.

BUT if you dont enjoy weightlifting then really theres no point doing it as you will stop sooner or later so find a sport/exercise you enjoy and do that.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I love running now but in the past I've always gotten away just whole body strength work outs lifting heavy. Make your workouts compound work outs using as many muscles as possible and don't bother working smaller muscles eg bicep curls. Smaller muscles, in time, will be used when you do things like

Squats
Dead lifts
Military press

Look up HIIT training on YouTube. It's basically weights and strength exercise but at fast pace with no breaks. Only takes 30 minutes or so. 

Since running I have found its great at reducing body fat. I have found it makes more initial progress than lifting but overall and long term weights are going to keep you in shape as the more muscle you have the more fat/calories you will use at rest. 

Personally, if I could only spare 3x60 minutes a week I would be looking at 

Day 1- warm up, whole body work out 40 minutes. 20 minutes of fast cardio, steady cool down.

Day 2 - warm up, 40 minutes long cardio session ( or personally I would go for an hours run) and then remainder of your time with squats, deadlift, military press, core ( not as longer session as day 1. If you don't have time to incorporate the weights just have a good cardio session.

Day 3 - repeate of day 1. 

As I currently have a lot of fat to loose my emphasis is mainly on cardio so I am going out for runs and doing short 25 minutes HIIT sessions everyday. Running everyb2-3 days.

I'm not keeping my bulk but I am loosing weight.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I agree with Bod42.
When I do exercise I throw in cardio min of 10 mins just so I can say run for a bus and still have the breath to ask for the fare! Or if I'm training for a 5k up it a bit more. Plus its good to have depending on job and other activities, I walk around a lot of new developments that don't have lifts, I can walk them stairs without stopping and getting out of breath.
Weights are great for losing weight, and also for changing shape. Your body will still carry on using calories after exercise. But note, you can't spot point your weight loss so if the tummy is where its to go from, it will go from every part of your body too.
Plus diet is a big factor, I eat a low carb diet (no pasta or rice only spuds and veg) and have treats once a week, make room for them treats as depriving is a sure way to fail. As for meat, I eat them all (lean) beef, lamb, pork, fish and chicken. I can eat steak twice a week, I also eat bacon and eggs. I don't do processed meats like sausages. I also drink plenty of fluid but I'm thirsty alot.
I too was a PT but I stopped after working in a gym.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

the problem with cardio is that it only burns fat for the period of exercise, and maybe for a little time after it...

Weights burns more, for longer... plenty of studies on this... if you are looking to quickly change your body and lose weight... then I would always go for weights first....

Plus, don't know about anyone else... after my cardio, I don't really feel anything.... after weights, I'm shattered....

But as said, need to control the diet as well... nice, clean food... no rubbish.



:thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Do both.

If you don't feel anything after your cardio workout you aren't doing it right.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

jamest said:


> Do both.
> 
> If you don't feel anything after your cardio workout you aren't doing it right.


I can assure I am...


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I can assure I am...


What are you doing for your cardio?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Enough for me and my goals...

:thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Im the same as little miss Tracy, I'm a trained PT but stopped doing after working in a gym.

And I'm with Cueball, I push cardio to the max but a few mins after I feel fine whereas you feel a proper set of squats for days. 

I had a folder when I PTed with all different body types in that I would use to ascertain peoples goals and not a single person I trained wanted to look like a long distance runner. Here's the amazing thing, if no one wants to look like a runner then why on earth would you train like one.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Bod42 said:


> I had a folder when I PTed with all different body types in that I would use to ascertain peoples goals and not a single person I trained wanted to look like a long distance runner. Here's the amazing thing, if no one wants to look like a runner then why on earth would you train like one.


Who said anything about long distance runners? I'm sure there are a lot of people who would want to look like a sprinter and that is where weights and running come in to it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bod42 said:


> Im the same as little miss Tracy, I'm a trained PT but stopped doing after working in a gym.
> 
> And I'm with Cueball, I push cardio to the max but a few mins after I feel fine whereas you feel a proper set of squats for days.
> 
> I had a folder when I PTed with all different body types in that I would use to ascertain peoples goals and not a single person I trained wanted to look like a long distance runner. Here's the amazing thing, if no one wants to look like a runner then why on earth would you train like one.


Exactly my point... 

:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Does your gym offer any cardio classes? Like body attack etc.

When I used to do kickboxing our cardio work was mainly pad work/sparring and drills, which was obviously a lot better for us than spending a day in the gym on the running machine.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

A lot of long distance runners do long distance races, I done several 10k's and 1 half marathon which broke me and have struggled to do more than 5k since. All about goals.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

OP I'd say you need a good combination of both and working them effectively to gain maximum results. As general rules:

Cardio = increased calorie burn at time of of exercise 
Weights = increased calorie burn overall 
(ok may be the above isn't as absolute but i'm trying to keep it simple)

So which is better?...neither is better than the other but work them together and they are better than any one of them on their own!

How do you work them?
Well I'll only tell you what I do and explain why I do it.
I warm up for 10 mins on the treadmill or cross trainer. Treadmill speed 11-12.5 and incline 2% or cross trainer, manual programme, level 15 speed 13 to 18. The aim here is to become drenched in sweat at the end. Why? I've now raised my core temperature and my body has begun working / burning! (you're body can only 'readily' burn fat if the temperature of it is raised. When the temperature of fat is raised is when it is is able to be dissolved into the blood stream and be utilised easily) After this I'll move onto weights. Now I'm training with slightly different goals to you so for you I'd suggest:

1) using the bar as much as possible - so squats, shoulder presses, dead lift, curls, clean and jerks etc. Why? using the bar requires lots of stabilising muscles so you are in effect working not just the particular muscle but all round. Eg squats, an exercise for your legs, but uses stabilising muscles in your feet, calves, lower back, upper back arms etc. You burn the most calories doing 1 squat as compared to doing 1 rep of any other weight exercise!
2) do mini circuits eg immediately after doing your squats, get some ab crunches in, then up and do come curls. Have your mini circuit planned and make sure all you need is around you. You want to keep the intensity up! rest 45-60sec between circuits!

You want to continue sweating throughout your weight session as if you were doing cardio! If you aren't then your intensity isn't high enough...but work and progress towards the high intensity rather then go flat out and injure yourself.

After you've finished your weights session then comes the cardio...20 mins or so. Why? Cardio after weights has been proven to be most effective. I haven't read up on this properly but applying my own logic...you've used up the glycogen (energy) stores in your muscles so your body is now recruiting other energy stores i.e. fat. 

So in your hour I'd dedicate 10min warm up, 30 mins weights, and 20 mins cardio BUT you can change it up a to focus more on one or the other and keep your body guessing
- 10 mins warm up, 40 mins weights, 10 mins cardio
- 10 mins warm up, 20 mins weights, 30 mins cardio

And top tip...when you are doing your ab exercises make sure you focus on puling your belly button in towards your spine...most important!

Last top tip...if you are training and not seeing results then its time to change things up. Don't ever just think an exercise or routine is golden and an absolute staple in your training routine. Ultimately find what works for you and make it work as efficiently as possible - maximum result for the effort put in! :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

reading all of this is making me lose weight


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

jamest said:


> Who said anything about long distance runners? I'm sure there are a lot of people who would want to look like a sprinter and that is where weights and running come in to it.


The OP said he had 3 x 1 hour and some are suggesting just cardio. An hour of cardio is long distance and not sprinting, who do you know on this planet who can sprint for an hour.

If you want to look like a sprinter It's weights and sprints not just cardio as some suggest. I did say concentrate on weights and if you have time left do cardio so maybe 45mins weights / 15 mins cardio or 50/10. If we all had 8 hours a day to train and had the commitment you could do the best program possible but with 3 x 1 hour I would spend the majority of your time on weights and the remaining cardio.

Traplin has provided the best full description and you wont go far wrong wth that. I would make a few changes but nothing major.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Also, use your 3 hours to the max. Adaptation comes from stress. Just work the hell outta yourself. 

(this does have a proper name/theory).


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I thought it depends what sort of weight training you did. 

I used to have the best of both worlds but when i wanted to shorten my gym time and keep the cardio in. I used to use smaller weights but more reps and have a 45 second break between each type of weight training i did, that way it got my heart pumping over a set rate for a good hour.

Not sure that was the best way to do it but by hell it got my heart going. It reminded me of curcuit training at school.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

heres my view..

do both weights and cardio- but what cardio u do end up doing make sure its running..

we were born to run long distance. if u run far enough u will def feel drained.
and clean the diet up big time.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

avit88 said:


> heres my view..
> 
> do both weights and cardio- but what cardio u do end up doing make sure its running..
> 
> ...


This has to be the most incorrect statement I have ever read on DW :doublesho. This is clearly evident by the fact that long distance running breaks down the body. How can something that causes our bodies to breakdown be healthy especially when there are other exercise protocols that dont breakdown the body.

To catch our dinner in cave man times would we have run long distances for hours on end or do you think we would sneak up on our prey and then sprint flat out for a sort time period to catch our prey. Just check out any animals at the top of the food chain and you get your answers. Also check out how much muscle mass these preditors carry.

We would be a lot healthier if we got back to what the human body is designed to do and stopped all this long distance crap that breaks the body down. If you do it for competition purposes then that is great but other than that I would never suggest long distance running to anyone.

And if it is so brillant why do I see the same people jogging every single morning of the year but they dont look any different. And I bet other people on here know someone or see the same person nearly every morning but their body hasnt changed in years.










I have posted this before but a picture says a thousand words. Most people exercise to 1. look good and 2. be healthy. Both have aprox the same body fat % but who is healthier. The one who is grossly underweight, lacks muscle mass but has a strong heart or the one who is stronger, faster, more muscle mass and yet still has a strong heart.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persistence_hunting

Tell that to these sort of folk!

You are right in a way though that the ideal human physique has a degree of all round functional fitness (rather than just distance running) - this includes flexibility, strength - both static and explosive, and novel things like climbing, with a good cardiovascular capacity. But clearly different environments create different niches, which is why the variation created by random genetic mutation (a natural process) can shape so many different physiques and forms of individual (clearly nurture i.e. training and lifestyle - plays it's part too!).

You hear the saying, there's more than one way to skin a cat... there's clearly also more than one way to catch one too.

Was it really the biggest load of ******** you've read on DW, or were you both making fairly narrow ********** statements; neither of which reflect the full variable continuum of human form?


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persistence_hunting
> 
> Tell that to these sort of folk!
> 
> ...


I did see this on a TV program and the guys chased an antelope until it collapsed. They did have to use a spear to wound it first. I think they tipped it with frog poison.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I wouldnt say Im being narrow minded, I would say if you want to go from fat and unfit to "in shape" with minimal time on your hands the best way is to spend the majority of the short amount of time weight lifting.

If you want other goals and have more time then this would be different.

90% of people I trained would pick this as a body they wanted.










You will never ever get a body like this by running alone.

You need two things to get a body like that, muscle mass and low body fat. To get there most people will need to add muscle and decrease fat. Running only address' one aspect of this whereas weight lifting hits both aspects. Why would you choose the exercise that only hits one aspect when you can spend the same amount of time hitting both aspects?

I agree that by running you will loose weight so if you wish to go from 14 stone to 12 stone while loosing muscle and fat at the same time then run but you will still never look like the guy above.

People dont seem to get that I'm not against cardio, obviously training rugby players has an aspect of fitness involved but the last thing I would prescribe is long distant running. What I'm saying is if you had 40 hours a week to train like a professional athlete then you could do the best possible program but with only 3 hours you will get best results from weights.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Fair point. I certainly always preferred resistance training. Meaty quads burn more fat than skinny ones, etc. I was just pointing out that no one thing is definitively right for everyone. :thumb:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bod42 said:


> This has to be the most incorrect statement I have ever read on DW :doublesho. This is clearly evident by the fact that long distance running breaks down the body. How can something that causes our bodies to breakdown be healthy especially when there are other exercise protocols that dont breakdown the body.
> 
> To catch our dinner in cave man times would we have run long distances for hours on end or do you think we would sneak up on our prey and then sprint flat out for a sort time period to catch our prey. Just check out any animals at the top of the food chain and you get your answers. Also check out how much muscle mass these preditors carry.
> 
> ...


lol u have clearly never read the book Born to Run

humans unlike cheetahs etc are born to run long distances. there are many reasons y but to answer ur idea of humans sprinting after prey at a human's full speed- go an try it i doubt u will b successful, we dont posses the agility to change direction nor do we have a high enough top speed.

there are 2 types of animals walkers and runners. walkers are pigs and chimps etc runners are dogs and horses etc.

humans have certain characteristics that make them runners and long distance runners

a ligament at the back of the head connected to stabilize the head whilst running, an Achilles tendon, gluteus maximus-which is not use in walking, all classify us as runners.

Animals such as cheetahs and rabbits can only take one breath per stride- this is due to their organs moving back and forth inside their bodies when they run forcing the air out of their lungs. humans can take as many or as few breaths as they like which helps over long distances
humans are also covered in millions of sweat glands to cool over long distances, we can also carry extra water to go extra distances. 
As someone has correctly said we are persistent hunters that track animals for many miles.

Running long distance does not break down the body in any more way that other sports drain the body of fuel etc. Running nowadays is plagued with injuries due to the way we all run now, heel striking which is wrong, and running in moonboots etc.

U talk of sneaking up on pray... yes our neanderthal cousins did this with spears and hunted large slow prey like mammoths. they could do this because they were stronger than us, much much stronger. We are not strong enough to take down such large prey so we would run it down. If you can run 6-10miles comfortably u are a killer in the animal kingdom. All u have to do is keep the animal in ur sights and it will eventually give up- the main reason it will overheat, because it cant sweat like us and can only lose heat from breathing which is limited to one breath a minute unlike us... u see now?

even more testament to us running long distances are the remaining tribal people in the kalimari dessert who still hunt their prey through persistent hunting.

thats y i say run, because we were born to. if people want to look like a muscle man, fine im ok with that.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

avit88 said:


> Running long distance does not break down the body in any more way that other sports drain the body of fuel etc. Running nowadays is plagued with injuries due to the way we all run now, heel striking which is wrong, and running in moonboots etc.


Of course long distant running breaks the body down more than other sports. Both sprinters and long distance runners eat high calorie diets but the average weight of one is probably double the other.

The body is a survival machine, it adapts to what ever stress to survive. Long distance running is easier the lighter you are and why would you need to be carrying around heavy muscle for strength when you are long distance running. This is exactly why long distance runners are built the way they are. Can't say I have ever seen a 150kg long distance runner as the body optimisers to the stress. This is why you cant be the best at every single distance.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Bod42 said:


> Of course long distant running breaks the body down more than other sports. Both sprinters and long distance runners eat high calorie diets but the average weight of one is probably double the other.
> 
> The body is a survival machine, it adapts to what ever stress to survive. Long distance running is easier the lighter you are and why would you need to be carrying around heavy muscle for strength when you are long distance running. This is exactly why long distance runners are built the way they are. Can't say I have ever seen a 150kg long distance runner as the body optimisers to the stress. This is why you cant be the best at every single distance.


Thats alot of words but not alot of point and meaning behind them? Im now struggling to understand what ur point is now you understand we are built to run? 
Sure you can train to build muscle as the body will adapt to whatever stimulus you give it.... I dont agree long distance is easier the lighter you are... if ur talking in terms of speed or ease.. well this depends on the individual person.

As for 150kg runners and optimising to stress... running builds very little in terms of muscular strength. It will build amazing cardio vascular and endurance ability. Granted if you have never done running before you will obviously build some extra muscle. How do you expect a runner to naturally put on weight to reach 150kg for eg? The stress of running does not require the extra muscle.

'_*Of course long distant running breaks the body down more than other sports.*_ Both sprinters and long distance runners eat high calorie diets but the average weight of one is probably double the other.' Prove it... lol A sprinter will weigh more they have more muscle as they have decided to run faster which requires stronger/bigger muscles!


----------



## luke997 (Jul 26, 2011)

Bod42 said:


> Of course long distant running breaks the body down more than other sports.


It does not. Once and for good, stop spreading this false theory.

What breaks the body down is the calorie deficit.
Weight training without proper nutrition will break your body as well as running.

You are too single minded on the weights - they are good but so is cardio/running.
Some will enjoy and do just weights, some just cardio, some both - nothing wrong with all these approaches and you can achieve similar goals with all of them.

One can happily do both - running (even long distance) and some weight training together, having both benefits of strong muscles, great cardiovascular fittness and good physique.

Personal example:

I'm 180cm, 70kg ~5% BF
I run 4 times a week (slower 30-40km on 2 days and faster 15-18km on other 2).
I exercise upper & lower body for strength 3 days a week, not using equipment with the exception of dumbell for the bicep curl (this one I do with the same reason I do everything else - just because I enjoy it).

Now, the interesting part is, that within the last couple years, I gradually build up the dumbell up to the > 70 pounds (and I do now 11-12 reps per each arm, 10 series (each one is 6 various exercises, repeated).
I'm also now easily able to extend my longer run by few more km into marathon and do it ~2:49 (current best).

So, if your theory is right, if running is so bad and breaks the body, and long distance even worse, I should be underweight, weak and looking bad.

Instead, without major effort (by that I mean no carb feed before and no special recovery after) I can run fast marathon, and the next day (and couple times even the same evening!) I can do my exercises including bicep curl with a dumbell very few could properly curl once and even fewer actually train with.


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

you need to go on a high protein diet to help repair muscle tissue damage causing them to get bigger. Cut down fatty foods aswell as cutting down calories. The one thing you dont want to do is just lose fat you want to still build muscle at the same time. the past two weeks i have gone on a high protein diet doing 100+ pressups and situps every two days having a days rest recovery inbetween without fail & i am noticing a little difference already in my chest and arms. Since i stopped doing Muay thai a few years ago i too put on about 1.5 stone but fortunately have carried it well and still kept my tone of muscle slightly, it was only slight fat thats been covering my definition but am keen to get back to a sort of ripped/low fat figure. I currently weight 12st 7 and am 5' 9", i wouldnt mind being 11st 5 or even 12st but with good results to cater for it.

whats your daily intake of foods?


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

1-3 cups of coffee max is a good energy booster and fat burner make sure you have a coffee around 20-30 mins before excercise and this should help with a boost to work yourslef to the limit. dont live on coffee tho as it could cause health problems wether present or in the future.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

A 70kg marathon runner who dumbell curls 35kg, half your body weight,for 11-12 reps,now that is impressive.

Couple of keys points from what you both said. 1. You dnt agree that being lighter helps with running long distance, go out tomorrow with a 50kg rack sack on and run the same time. 

2. If long distant running doesn't break the body down then please explain why marathon runners look the way they do? If its only to do with nutrition, are you saying every marathon runner doesn't eat properly and under eats.

The stress of running does not require the extra muscle. Exactly and to be in shape you need muscle and low body fat so why run long Distant when it doesn't build muscle when you can lift weights and sprint that both build muscle. 

Sprinters maximally contract their muscles, which requires a lot more work from their bodies than a slow, staggered, constant run. In addition, testosterone and growth hormones are released in greater amounts with short maximal energy bursts. These hormones are anabolic in nature, meaning they build the body up. That's where the term "bodybuilding" essentially originates from. On the contrary, running for long periods of time releases cortisol, a catabolic hormone, meaning it breaks the body down. This is associated with muscle wasting, and over time, can actually break the body down. Sprinters use primarily fast twitch muscle fibers, which are thicker than slow twitch muscle fibers and continually grow in size with the right training. With sprinters, it's all about power and high energy output for short duration of time. Long distance runners do not require great strength as their events rely more heavily on endurance.

Sprinting will reduce body fat and strengthen you more than long distance running due to the maximal recruitment of muscle. In addition, sprinting activates more human growth hormone and testosterone and strengthens your skeletal muscles. The benefits of sprinting are endless.

Jogging is not a natural exercise. Think about it like this…no other animal in nature jogs. Animals either walk wherever they go or sprint as fast as they can when they are hunting or being hunted. Even think about our anthropological history. We were meant to move quickly to catch our food during the caveman days. They didn't just jog continuously for minutes or hours on end to catch their pray.

As you admitted above long distant running does not build muscle as its not needed so that means the following. Weights - build muscle and burn fat, Sprints build muscle and burn fat, Long Distant running burns fat only. People on here are asking how to get in shape which is a combination of muscle and low body fat so why out of weights, sprinting and long distant running would you pick the one that only address one aspect required.

If it doesn't break the body down and its only nutrition why can't you eat 10k calories a day and be both the world strongest man competitor and a record marathon runner.

You can argue this until your blue in the face listing articles, research, etc etc but we have thousands of real life trials going on right now. All the sportmen competing right now are real life trials and thus show that sprinters are similar body fat with far greater muscle mass than marathon runners. Pick the sports person you want to look like and train like them. 99.9% of people who came to me would pick a springer over marathon runner so why would I advise then to train like a marathon runner.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

If i put a 50kg bag on my back if wud find it harder because i do not need those muscle to go running as i do not suddenly weigh 50kg without the bag! Ur body only has the muscle strength it needs for the demands u put on the body.... if i allof a sudden wack a bag on my back obviously ill find it hard...?

Marathon runners look the way they do, same reason a bodybuilder looks the way they do! marathon runners run long distances so are thin and dont have huge muscles because long distance running doesnt warrant for it, bodybuilding puts a strain on the body so it responds and builds bigger stronger muscles... serious this is GCSE stuff...!

Long distance runners are in shape! Omg they the correct muscle for the activity their body does! How many times!

The hormone thing is completely dependent on the person in question soo and works both ways for sprinting and long distance...

Mate yeah we get it weight training will increase muscle size etc because your putting a larger stress on the body! A long distance runner does not look like their body is breaking down that just how humans are meant to look! Alot of ppl say bodybuilders look like freaks with their bulging muscles. But thats a difference of opinion....

*Jogging is not a natural exercise. Think about it like this…no other animal in nature jogs. Animals either walk wherever they go or sprint as fast as they can when they are hunting or being hunted. Even think about our anthropological history. We were meant to move quickly to catch our food during the caveman days. They didn't just jog continuously for minutes or hours on end to catch their pray.* Clearly I need to re explain this. No other animal in nature can run for a long period of time because they have not evolved to do so and because anatomically they have not evolved to ie in terms of breaths they can take, they would overheat. Lizards for example dont even breath when they run so u will see them taking short bursts then stop to pant! We have evolved to have many sweat glands to expel heat, carry food/water, run in packs where the stronger human will take over at the end of the hunt. They did run for countless hours! Omg ok go and chase a rabbit in an area where it cant hide... I bet u cant catch it by sprinting. But if u run it down it will eventually give up.

U are so brainwashed with bro science thinking that more muscle is always better! 
Thats y some people call bodybuilders Neanderthals because ur trying to be our stronger cousins who couldnt run a mile and are therefor now extinct...

What ur saying is just stupid about sprinting after prey, the top speed for a human in a straight line for roughly a hundred or so metres is about 25-30mph after many years of training... most animals are 40 mph... and they can dodge and weave faster than us! however that animal cant sustain that speed all day and as long as u keep up a decent speed aka 10-12mph and keep it in ur sights u will eventually run it down...


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

*The stress of running does not require the extra muscle. Exactly and to be in shape you need muscle and low body fat so why run long Distant when it doesn't build muscle when you can lift weights and sprint that both build muscle. *

this really bugs me... i dont have massive muscles but i bet i can run further and longer than most bodybuilders with their massive muscles who are 'in shape'


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

In my experience effective fat loss seems to be 20% exercise, 80% diet.

My problem is I can't apply the discipline I have (in spades) to excercise, to my diet. Plus the large amounts of cardio I do gives me massive appetite.

Thoughts?


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Barchettaman said:


> In my experience effective fat loss seems to be 20% exercise, 80% diet.
> 
> My problem is I can't apply the discipline I have (in spades) to excercise, to my diet. Plus the large amounts of cardio I do gives me massive appetite.
> 
> Thoughts?


id say thats about right, i think its just about mixing it up a little with your food... I am no one to talk tho as will eat healthy food but in a very boring format but im ok with that..


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

And look at the size of that guy, he looks weak and fragile. As I pointed out not one client I have ever trained wanted to look weak and frail. They want to look like the pic I posted, the cover model look and people normally have a family and kids, 2 jobs, etc and can only give minimum time and the best way to get a client to that look is drop the long Distant crap and do weights and springs.

You openly admit that you don't need muscle to run long Distant but to get the cover look you need muscle so why would you run long Distant when you can choose something that will lower your fat and build muscle. Not quite sure how you don't understand this. It's all about getting a client to where they want to be as fast as possible and this is never done with long Distant running.

Long Distant runners are not in shape. Do you consider a 300lb powerlifter in shape just because it is optimum to be heavier. I'm talking about the main stream front cover look that clients want.

Big wow you can run further, only one person I ever trained cared about their marathon time, most are concerned with looks and health. It's the same as saying a 300lb powerlifter is stronger than both you and the in shape guy but this is not what their asking for.

As i keep repeating if you want to run a marathon in record time and look weak and frail then by all means train like a marathon runner but if you want to look like a cover model then you will go the weights and springs route.

Your right it is GCSE stuff and I will say again pick the athlete you wish to look like and train like them if you want to look like them. Not one client has ever wanted to look like a long distance runner so why would i train them like that.

Long distant running does break the body down this is now a false theory. The only false info on here is that you can get similar results to weight lifting with running alone, this is impossible.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

While watching the Olympics with a broad spectrum of friends it was good to observe what physique people liked. It is true that they all liked the muscle and toning of the athletes all except the marathon. But they still had respect for the marathon runners and this is where this thread has gone awry it has become a sausage fest with people comparing attributes when we all have different ideals.

The PT instructor probably is right with his assessment because like avit88's noting of humans from years ago that this is a part of our preconception. Speaking as a northern hemisphere descendant the long established view is too appear muscley. The time when humans had to chase its food in the northern hemisphere has been dead for years. The advent of skilled hunters with weapons lead to more protein in the diet and with it bigger muscles. That is why women like muscles sign of a good hunter, wealthy in terms of the clan & why men need to look like that to be seen as successful.

You are fighting against years of social conditioning and thousands of images per day as to the ideal. Personally I respect hugely what the marathon runner does but in my ideal I would look like a gymnast for looks alone. Knowing full well they cannot run great distances this is about people's ideal and I believe most want physique not endurance. The video was great though, thanks


----------



## leisure (Sep 20, 2012)

I am starting weights again soon but utilising all body motion squats, deadlifts, kettle bell movements. It's hard to motivate yourself to get off the sofa but that's the hardest part, I run and cycle in all weathers it makes me feel great knowing that I'm outside when others are sat on their backside. Runners and cyclists alike are sociable pleasant people who I find always say hello


----------

